# Has anyone had problems with Owens-Corning Shingles and Granule Retention?



## Ceesiren (Oct 3, 2012)

We are in the process of getting a new roof. After exhaustive research and multiple bids we finally decided on Owens-Corning Tru-Def Duration shingles. So as not to leave them hanging, I wrote to all the contractors who bid and let them know we had chosen someone and also that we had decided to go with the OC Duration shingles. Well, one of the contractors just called and RANTED for like a half hour about how Owens-Corning makes crappy roofing shingles and how he has 52 customers who are all foaming at the mouth because all the granules have come off (or a lot of them) and that OC will NOT warranty for Granule Retention. He said OC makes lousy shingles in general and was advocating (like a revivalist preacher) for Malarkey Shingles. The thing is, before we made our decision I looked up materials on Consumer Reports and Owens-Corning had 2 of the top products (Brookshire--which was #1 & Oakridge which wasn't far behind). They didn't rate the Tru-Def because they didn't test them (maybe they are too new?), but we were impressed with the look and feel of them.

I have searched online and don't find any complaints about granule retention and Owens-Corning. Does anyone know anything about this? Is it a huge problem that I should worry about? (I can still cancel at this point since we're within 72 hours of signing the contract). PLEASE HELP... I'm really confused now.


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

Not sure about your specific OC shingles, but here are some useful threads from the past:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/shingle-choice-11330/

http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/roofing-157528/


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Every manufacturer has issues from time to time.

We just replaced a Certainteed XT-30 roof that was shedding its granules in about 3 months.

Send a sample off and they checked it out. Turned out the press temperature wasn't high enough.

The provided the new certified materials and labor to replace the roof. That will keep me using them in the future.


----------



## mustangj17 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ceesiren, 
My name is Jon and I do digital work on behalf of Owens Corning and the Warranty Administration Leader. Thank you for taking the time to research our TruDefinition Duration shingles. Owens Corning stands behind all of its products including TruDefinition Duration shingles which are under warranty for as long as you own your home. For complete warranty information you can follow this link. http://roofing.owenscorning.com/docs/warranty/LifetimeWarranty.pdf

Please direct message me if you have any more questions and I will be sure to direct them to the appropriate person.

Thanks again.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, I'm no marketer, but I am a shingle installer. The worst brands I have used for shedding granules (right out of the package) is Pabco, IKO, GAF and OC Duration, in that order. 

The shingle that sheds the least amount, Certainteed.


----------

